# Pacojet info on usage and risks



## Davebefood (May 24, 2019)

To all the pacojet masters out there, i just got a brand new pacojet in my kitchen, i've seen many times collegues using it however I dont how to use it properly and what I should not do. 
I know for a fact that all sorts of liquid final state products are fine to do, my questions aim to different usage for example:
-What will happen if I put in only solids with no liquid at all? 
-Does pacojet work only if the ingredients are completely frozen at -22 or even non frozen as any food blender? 
-Snow: what's the best way to get the best frozen powders? 

That's to all that will help my with my doubts! 
Have a fun day at work!!


----------

